# Siedels - Walk Around?



## beargonefishing (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Folks - I can't remember if there is a way for a person to get from the scouting point to other side of the hole for pick up. Is this possible? I have a person that I don't want to subject the likely hood of flipping in high water and would pick her up on the other side of the hole. Any comments as to whether or not this is possible is appreciated.

Thank you-


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes. There is an irrigation ditch head, but a fairly easy way for a person to portage. Gear portage is a good bit more difficult.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

One problem is the ditch owner does not want foot traffic in the diversion area. While I believe he would be understanding in a life/death situation, I would also find it reasonable for him to expect us to use an alternate option if available.

There is a pull out River left about 100 yds above Seidels. There is a railroad bridge that you don't see until you are right on it, but it is a good eddy even at high levels. It provides very easy access to the tracks and a scout of the suckhole, twin falls, the sharp right turn below that, and you will be able to identify a place to get back on the boat in there somewhere after your portage. The hiking path from Hecla on River right ends at Seidels (but it is submerged a few times between) and the going on foot is very difficult both directions on that side if something happens in the rapid and you can't make the eddy. I ran into a group having problems in this very scenario just this afternoon. 

Remember stone bridge becomes impassable over 4k, so perhaps a Hecla take out may be the better option anyway, you can always come back and run Seidels after the floods recede. 

I look for flows to max out this next week with temps finally reaching the mid 80's down in the valley, perhaps with flows not seen since in 20 years. As flows get higher, much of the increase comes from velocity, so I'd reiterate the advice I saw in another thread to really have a plan if you end up swimming. It is safer in the main current if you can maintain your cool for a few moments and briefly assess your situation.

Provide a safety speech before launching, make sure multiple people can deploy a throw bag, understand the railroad tracks are on the left, dress for cold and discuss swimming in these conditions, safety in numbers. 

It's about to get hairy in Arkansas, Colorado, and Platte basins for the next week or more. Be careful, stay within your abilities, and watch out for each other.


----------



## riverchic (May 19, 2015)

I have been running Brown's for over 20 years and Seidels is only one of the many dangerous rapids over 3,000 cfs. Flipping, dumping and swimming could happen anywhere at these flows and strainers can develop at any point. If you are worried about someone's safety being in the water I would do another section, say stone bridge to Rincon. Be safe and know the river is almost at record flows.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

While your right to mention the river left pull out (I totally forgot about it), it is folly to recommend it over the right on the premise of trespass. The railraod is private, and they do not appreciate boaters on their land either...just be respectful of the land around you, and do what is necessary to stay safe.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

True that. And yes for safety sake, the left side offers scouting through twin falls and ease of foot travel. A discussion of which property to trespass on could take on its own thread, and likely would be spirited!


----------

